# Mystery oil?



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

What is with the Marvel Mystery oil?
Any body use the stuff? Is it thick or thin?

 Al


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It is OK stuff. Depends upon what you are using it for.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Ive used it before but its been when it was recommended to me by an old timer. The old timers really believe in this stuff and I will say that it worked when I did what I was told to do with it. It did not seem very thick to me at all, it was actually pretty thin stuff if I remember correctly, its been like 15 yrs or so since I used any though.:cheers:


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

*mystery oil*

Mystery oil reminds me a lot of very thin transmission fluid. It makes a decent penetrating oil, good for getting stuck bolts loose. I'd recommend using it as a last resort before you grab a cutting torch. I've heard of old timers using it to break loose seized engines by removing the plugs, pouring an ounce or so into the cylinder and baring it over. 
Did you have an application in mind for it?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have used it frequently on my older equipment. It seems to quiet down knocking engines. I also use Seafoam as a fuel additive to clean out the carbon that collects on the pistons and other gunk from carbs. 

Andy


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I had heard of it's use in a stuck engine a long time ago. Since I have a stuck engine (Kares butane 44) I thought I might give it a try. That is if I didn't hear bad stuff about it.

 Al


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

Just don't run it in the NEW DIESELS...


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

New diesels? How new? Why, need more information?

 Al


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alleyyooper _
> *New diesels? How new? Why, need more information?
> 
> Al *


If you run it in any of the new Duramax Diesels...GM can VOID your warranty...NO ADDITIVES!!!...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I tried running it in my Cummins 5.9 HO and did not notice much difference. I run the Walmart Tech 2000 2 stroke outboard oil in my diesel fuel mixed at about 100:1 which is far cheaper and it actually boosts the fuel mileage a tad plus greatly increases lubrication qualities of the fuel which was the big thing I was after.


----------

